

UAE launches Robotics for Good competition on heals of Drones for Good success - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/uae-launches-robotics-for-good-competition-on-the-heals-of-drones-for-good-success/

======
hallieatrobohub
$1M US prize for international competitors

